# alfalfa sprouts?



## butsy (Jan 29, 2011)

can rabbits eat alfalfa sprouds daily?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 29, 2011)

We gave them to our youngest bunnies every day till they hit 6 months.


----------



## butsy (Jan 29, 2011)

why stop after six months?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 31, 2011)

*butsy wrote: *


> why stop after six months?


It was a good first for my first bun, as he was young, you can move onto new veggies the older they get. Parsley, cilantro...


----------



## butsy (Feb 1, 2011)

okay thanks !


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

Not sure if you've seen this from our Library here:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=13618&forum_id=17


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 8, 2011)

We stopped at six months as Alfalfa is very high in calcium, so, after six months the bunnies are generally full grown and don't need as much calcium in their diet anymore. Good as a treat once in a while.


----------

